# Portable Concrete Mixer



## riley (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry if this should be Tools, but it seemed it might be better here.

First, I don't know a lot about this. I want a mixer big enough for 1 bag of cement (1 cf, 90lbs?) with the right sand, aggregate and water for the mix. Is 3.5 cf big enough for this? 

I'm looking for used electric mixer. Any ideas what to look for? It's probably best to stay from Harbor Freight types so I have something that will last. Any others I should watch out for?

Thanks!

Riley...who just got a call from someone to go look at a mixer. sigh.


----------



## riley (Jan 30, 2009)

Went ahead and got it--a Husky 1/2 hp for $75. I think it's a home depot brand tool, hopefully will work out ok. The weight and ease of breaking it down sold me--I'm on a hillside with access only via steps to where I want to make some use of it. So I can take it apart and walk it down. I've seen them on craigslist from $80 to $200.

Riley


----------



## travelover (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't go wrong at that price. You can do your job and resell it at a profit.


----------



## fuster (Mar 30, 2009)

You will know how "good" it is (a relative term) when you load it up several times.  The difference between mixers is in how stable they are when in use and how much material they will handle.  The cheaper the mixer, the less material it can handle at once.  If it suits your purposes, then you made a great deal.  If it falls over easily or cannot hold enough of what you want to put in it, then time to upgrade.


----------

